# new guy here



## muddave (Mar 31, 2011)

I just got the grilling bug. i have a old gas grill i just used for hamburgers and hotdogs.  Tonight i grilled a hole chicken one burn er on high one on low chicken on low side 15 minutes on each side turned out great. Now all i want to do is grill. I need to buy a new gas grill i can spend about 200.00 whats a good grill for that? Thanks Dave


----------



## Don Cash (Mar 31, 2011)

If you've got the grilling bug, look into trying charcoal. $150...even less for a used one on Craigslist...maybe $50.

I got the same bug 4 years ago and my wife bought me some grilling cookbooks. They seemed to be geared towards charcoal so I bought my first Weber kettle soon after. My gas grill sat there for months unused until I sold it and bought a WSM..and then  a Performer

Never in the last 4 years have I ever thought about using a gas grill again.

If you're set on gas, I hear Weber makes great ones.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome "muddave" ... A Weber kettle, Lowes or HD from $89 - $329, or as Don said hit Craigslist. Weber has the best customer service ever and very easy to cook with. You can smoke or grill on a kettle. Get a Weber charcoal chimney while you are at it. A new kettle, chimney and a bag of lump charcoal and I'll bet you can stay under $200. Again WELCOME!


----------



## muddave (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the fast reply. I was thinking about gas because i plan on doing small meals several times a week. I looked today at Lowes and found ,a Chargriller 3 burner that you can  ad fire box on the side, to grill on or to use as a smoker. For 169.00 plus 59.00 for the fire box. What do ya'll thike about this type of grill?


----------



## BigAL (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome, Dave!  Great guys here to help us noob's.  

I suggest keeping your old gas grill and get your feet wet with a weber one touch silver.  $70-$90.  Once you cook with charcoal/lump, wood, pellets, anything but LP and gas; you'll never go back, imo.  $90 for the grill, $110 for meat!  

But the chargriller your talk'n about sounds good, too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2011)

WEBER!


----------



## muddave (Apr 1, 2011)

ya"ll have talked me into it i will go back to lowes and look at the Weber.  I will need some help i don't know anything agout charcoal grilling. Can i just put 8 or so brickects and just cook 2 burgers at a time? Plus what brand of charcoal do i buy like Kingsford? Thanks for all the help Dave.


----------



## Don Cash (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't forget the chimney (look for the Weber one, it's bigger). You said upthread, "I was thinking about gas because i plan on doing small meals several times a week." It's just me, my wife and our 4 year old here and we grill A LOT...so, it's small meals several times a week for us too. No problem with the charcoal if lighting with a chimney. The grill will be ready just about as quick as gas.

I usually always use at least 3/4 of a chimney for every cook, usually a full chimney (except smoking cheese, nuts, jerky, etc. but that comes later). Seems like a waste but after you're done cooking, shut down all the vents and the coals will go out and you can reused them next time. The next cook dump the used in the chimney (usually fills it at least half way) and top off with unused and light. In the end, it will be a little more expensive than gas but not much.

Kingsford is good and they have great sales this time of year. Stock up if that's what you choose to use. I prefer Royal Oak lump when I can get it at WalMart (only Late Spring & Summer). Other times of the year I really like Stubbs Briquettes and get them at Lowes year round. It's personal preference and you'll get many, many, many differing opinions on fuel. Pick one you like and use it.

There will be a learning curve when figuring things out over charcoal -vs- gas but it's a fun one...and will get better with every cook. Everyone here has been more than great in the limited time I've been here and I'm sure you'll get all the help you'll need.


----------



## BigAL (Apr 1, 2011)

Get a chimney starter, they are the shizz....or do what I did for a while and take an old paint can and poke holes in it like a chimney starter.

Charcoal or lump will do fine, don't get fancy at first.  KEEP IT SIMPLE.

I like to light a whole chimney, even for burgers.  Vents all open, heat up the grill, and when your done shut the vents and lid on.  You can use the leftover next time.

It's not as easy as LP, but the taste is worth it, imo.  

Also, do bigger cooks.  Do the whole pack of dogs or burgers.  They are great for b-fast and lunch.  Don't forget the veggies and the bacon.

By keep'n the old gas grill you have, you do have that option.  If you get a weber, you'll open up more options.

Any questions, just ask.  Everyone is here to help, good bunch of turds here.


----------



## muddave (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks again for all the help! I will be asking for more soon Dave


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 1, 2011)

If you want to understand a little more about a Weber go to WEBER  and pick the first one Universal Charcoal Owners Guide. You can get the general idea of how they operate an understand the vents. Another place to see them in action is The BBQ Pit Boys, they use a Weber Performer which is the high end kettle.


----------



## backyardbbq (Apr 1, 2011)

I started out grilling on some pretty cheap charcoals, it takes a lot of practice to master those. But the best purchase ever made was a Weber, and I scored it from craigslist for $20, so keep your eyes open.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 2, 2011)

I've scored several 22" kettles the last few years and never paid over $25 off of Craigslist.  As a matter of fact I just scored an 18" kettle too for $12 at Goodwill. It came with a brinkman waterpan. ha!

Dave,  gas is convienient. The difference in taste is what everyone here is tryin to say. If you buy a gasser definately look on CL for a kettle to go with it.


----------



## muddave (Apr 2, 2011)

Ya"ll have convinced me i want to go charcoal. I like to look of the Chargriller with the side smoking box attachment..I know its not a weber but looks functional for what i want, a grill and a smoker all in one. is this grill descent? Thanks Dave


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 2, 2011)

I've seen them used at several competitions. I think the only downfall for them would be the thickness of the material used combined with a windy day. I almost bought one a few years ago. I'd love to hear other opinions.  It'll probably work fine for what your doin'.


----------



## friesian_rain (Apr 2, 2011)

muddave said:
			
		

> I just got the grilling bug. i have a old gas grill i just used for hamburgers and hotdogs.  Tonight i grilled a hole chicken one burn er on high one on low chicken on low side 15 minutes on each side turned out great. Now all i want to do is grill. I need to buy a new gas grill i can spend about 200.00 whats a good grill for that? Thanks Dave





Buy a Weber Kettle grill !  I cook on mine all year long.... direct or indirect heat for whatever temperature you need to cook at; you can throw in some wood chunks.  Get a chimney fire starter and some GOOD charcoal and keep newspaper on hand, couldn't be easier !  You can have the grill started up and the coals perfect in about 30 minutes !   I do have a nice stainless steel gas grill, too, but got that for my husband, he's not into the charcoal or wood cooking, just likes to turn a knob and push a button....  it's ok, but no smoke flavor !

Save up for a smoker and get a good one....... I don't like to mix my grilling with my smoking, the more toys the better !  

Good luck in your search.  BTW, I tried craigslist and all I got was an indecent proposal


----------



## BigAL (Apr 3, 2011)

muddave said:
			
		

> Ya"ll have convinced me i want to go charcoal. I like to look of the Chargriller with the side smoking box attachment..I know its not a weber but looks functional for what i want, a grill and a smoker all in one. is this grill descent? Thanks Dave



Can you give us a link to see what your look'n at?  If it's just a plain chargriller w/SFB then there are some mods you'll want to do to control heat and hot spots in the cooking chamber.  From what others have told me, they aren't made the best, but not too bad. (thin metal, like $ said.)  You can help w/heat loss when it's cold by using a welding blanket, or something similar.

What ever you get, you'll have to practice on to find out how it works best.  Most of the food you see on the site is not due to a great cooker, but a great cook.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 3, 2011)

And remember "A welding blanket" not a "Moving blanket!".  Don't ask me how I know that.   

well put AL.


----------



## muddave (Apr 3, 2011)

After everthing i have read here i think i'm going to buy the Weber Kettle seems like the best grill for the money. Thanks Dave


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 3, 2011)

Make sure to CL it.  No more than $25 bucks....I - gare- un - tee.


----------

